# Craftsman 21833 and the Bench Dog Table Extension 40-103



## fr8train (Dec 26, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, but wanted to start a new one, as I went slightly off topic in the thread I responded to. I thought that some people would be interested

This is the Bench Dog Table Ext 40-103 table saw router extension with the Craftsman 21833 table saw. Below are pictures of the two units connected.

http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02462.jpg

http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02457.jpg

Bottom line is this:

1) Some (like myself) were concerned that the motor housing unit of the saw would interfere with the router. This was, however, not a concern. There are no clearance issues with the motor housing of this table saw interfering with the router. I have a Porter Cable 895 2 1/4 HP hooked up and as you can see, there is plenty of room.
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02459.jpg

2) The middle bolt connecting the two tables (as seen in picture) is a pain in the arse to tighten, because the motor housing unit is in the way…. I have a crescent wrench that fit in there so I could tighten it, but it took some patience. A flex wrench will most likely work as well.
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02460.jpg

3) The table didn't quite lay flush with my table saw. I am not sure if other 21833's will be different, but I raised the table as high as it would go before tightening the bolts….. it is possible that it may go a little higher, because I have only girls in the house…. maybe I can make a little more flush, but this is a minor deal to me.

http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02461.jpg

Bottom line…. this was money well spent on both accounts (table saw and extension). I love the the above table adjustment that I have with the extension, and I love the portability of it all.

One other thing that others may be interested in….. the rebate for the digital gauge is quite nice…. Craftsman sent it out with easy directions on how to hook it up to this saw….. if you need help regarding this, I may be able to assist.

Hope this helps!

FR8


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

everything looks nice but i want a closer look at the aline it jig you made?


----------



## fr8train (Dec 26, 2008)

The alignment jig was relatively easy to design and make. 
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02465.jpg

I started with the zero-play bar I bought from Amazon here. http://www.amazon.com/Single-ZeroPlay-Miter-Guide-Bar/dp/B003E601JM/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1272336433&sr=8-28

http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02466.jpg

The Dial Indicator is a digital from Harbor Freight here http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=93295

I then used the router to make the slots on the bottom. 
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02466.jpg

I used knobs for easy adjustment. You can buy the knobs from ACE hardware.

I cut the slot for the bezel w/ the router and fixed it in with a 1/4" bolt.
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02467.jpg

And that is about it. Too easy.

FR8


----------



## fr8train (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is better picture of the router and the above-table adjustment knob.
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02468.jpg

http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02463.jpg

Here is a picture of the digital gauge from the rebate.
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02464.jpg

And one last angle of the saw itself!
http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad133/fr8trainer/Craftsman%2021833%20w%20Bench%20Dog%20Table%20Ext/DSC02469.jpg

And that is about is pretty as it will ever be…. time to get to work with it!

Fr8


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Great looking setup. Hope you've upgraded to a good blade for it. How does it cut?


----------



## fr8train (Dec 26, 2008)

The blade was the first thing to go. I bought a couple of Freud blades. Anyone who cuts with this "stock" blade is taking their lives into their own hands.

Cuts are great… especially for me. Before this saw, I was using an old Ryobi portable contractor saw. The amount of work I did with that Ryobi, though, was incredible. I worked that saw hard and it is still working like the day I bought it (gave it to my little brother). Of course, there is no comparison between the two saws.

I had big plans to take on a major Entertainment Console project, but Uncle Sam is a-calling again. I will be heading to the sandbox again for a year. I will be asking for advice on how to best store this away to avoid surface rust…. any advice anyone has would be greatly appreciated.

FR8


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Cosmoline the cast surface of the saw and router table, then cover with wax paper. To prevent the wax paper from drying out on the top side through a painters cloth or wrap the entire saw with a plastic throw.


----------



## johncran (Dec 4, 2013)

The BD 40-103 part # you reference to is not showing up anywhere.


----------



## fr8train (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-Tools-40-102-Extension/dp/B001TDLSUS. This appears to be it.


----------

